# Logging me out



## SizzlininIN (Mar 20, 2007)

For some reason the site is logging me out when I'm trying to post.  I go to post and a page comes up and tells me I'm not logged in or don't have access to the site.  Whats going on?


----------



## Alix (Mar 20, 2007)

Sizz, scroll down and hit the Contact Us link to report this if you haven't already solved the problem. Our incredible tech Ben will help you sort it out.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 20, 2007)

Sizz, I had the same problem yesterday. I could not hold an internet connection.  And I attributed it to my new broadband internet service, which misbehaves when it is cloudy and rainy, and it was cloudy and rainy yesterday.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 20, 2007)

I have several different sites up at the same time and I wasn't having any trouble with them at the time.  No problems today though so the bug must of left.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 20, 2007)

I had the same problem the other day. But everything is alright now, thankgoodness.


----------



## middie (Mar 20, 2007)

I had that happen to me yesterday too. And the site was really lagging.
Today's much better though.


----------



## MJ (Mar 20, 2007)

Usually this is a problem with the privacy settings in IE being set to high - to block all cookies. vBulletin uses cookies to remember who you are and what posts you have viewed and things like that. Just remember that cookies are good for you on this site.


----------



## MJ (Mar 20, 2007)

Pook said:
			
		

> Okay, I know this sounds nuts, but at times when I am in here and take a break to fold laundry or mop a floor, I find that when I come back that I am not signed in.


Does it take you longer than 60 minutes? Thats how long DC will "remember" you. After that you will be logged out if you don't use the remember me feature (for security reasons).


----------



## middie (Mar 21, 2007)

Okay I'm getting kicked out again. Mj I was a good girl... honest. Stop kicking me out dang you.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 21, 2007)

Now I'm having this problems when I log on and try to go to my User CP


We are sorry the page you are looking for: /profile.php 
is no longer valid. Please click here to continue. 

Its like the darn energizer bunny....it keeps coming and coming and coming


----------



## Alix (Mar 21, 2007)

Sizz, it usually does that to me if I click a Pop Up window for a PM and I have more than one PM in my inbox. Not sure WHY that happens, but its a pretty common thing. Did you happen to notice whether you had a couple of PMs or not?


----------



## ella/TO (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi there: I too am having trouble getting into the "discuss cooking" site. I have it in my favourites, and click on as I have done in the past, and that darn page comes up with SizzlininIN gets.....helppppppppp.....LOL


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 21, 2007)

No PM's Alix.  I always click on the address in my address bar and just recently whenever I go up to click it that page appears....not all the time but sometimes.


----------



## QSis (Mar 21, 2007)

ella/TO said:
			
		

> Hi there: I too am having trouble getting into the "discuss cooking" site. I have it in my favourites, and click on as I have done in the past, and that darn page comes up with SizzlininIN gets.....helppppppppp.....LOL


 
Me, too.  Yesterday and today, on my work computer and on my computer at home.

Lee


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 21, 2007)

Ok...something is seriously going wrong with this site.  I just went to post a thread and after hitting the button to post it I heard click, click, click and bam it posted it 3 times.  Then when I went to edit and add something else it said it was an invalid entry.....errrrr!


----------

